

Ray Kurzweil Plans to Create a Mind at Google - tarunmitra
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/510121/ray-kurzweil-plans-to-create-a-mind-at-google-and-have-it-serve-you/

======
macmac
It will be interesting to see how having Norvig and Kurzweil at the same
company will work out. As I understand it their approaches to AI are about as
different as they can be.

